# Can i cut my red footed nails?



## ChiikaNiggs11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I or not ? If yes how?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes you can trim tortoise nails, but are they actually needing to be cut?


----------



## ChiikaNiggs11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Or do I have to wait more?




Jacqui said:


> Yes you can trim tortoise nails, but are they actually needing to be cut?



Or do I have to wait more?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry you lost me. Wait more???


----------



## ChiikaNiggs11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Sorry you lost me. Wait more???



Yea like what about if its not to long to trim it? Idk how to upload a pic I tried but it doesn't show ;c


----------



## immayo (Jan 5, 2013)

An easy way to upload a picture is to have it on the internet somewhere photobucket/imageshack/etc. 

Right click the photo
Click "Copy Image Location"
and then when you go to Reply on the forum hit the "Insert Image" button 





and then paste the link you copied into the pop up box.


----------



## T Smart (Jan 5, 2013)

Another thing you can do is put a rock or brick in the enclosure and when your tortoise walks around on it, their nails will naturally trim.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not experienced with redfooted tortoises, however, I seem to remember seeing it written someplace that female redfooted tortoises seem to have longer toe nails. I doubt your tortoise needs its nails trimmed.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 5, 2013)

I breed redfoot tortoises, and none of my herd have EVER had concrete or stones in their enclosure...And I've never trimmed them. There is really no need to trim tortoise nails (some special cases, I suppose).

The nails are SOMETIMES slightly thicker...Never seen them longer.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 5, 2013)

The only time i have ever trimmed nail were when i took in a foster russian and 2 foster 3 toe boxies. All 3 had such long nails they were curling! A good nail trim, better diets and some real sunshine later they were fine and shouldn't need nail trims anymore.
Like others said most likely yours don't need a trim.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 5, 2013)

In my experience, when a tortoise is kept on pellets they often come to me with longish nails. It is a painful experience for them because it produces pressure on the nail joint(? cuticle, whatever that spot is that the nail grows out of.) I've found that once they spend time on real soil with flat stones to crawl over the nails trim themselves.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good idea with the rock in enclosure bit. Sami has been driving me nuts with the scraping her nails against glass while digging through the cypress mulch. It's a lovely wake up noise every morning. -.- Cant wait to get that girl outside in the Spring.


----------

